# Fat Celebrity Fashionistas



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not sure we have a thread about celebrity fat women. If we do, please direct me. But I thought it would be neat to see what the big girls in celebrity-land are wearing. 








Carnie Wilson

I love this outfit. Timeless and classy.


----------



## Tania (Dec 11, 2010)

I dig it, too! I'm a sucker for thick stretch-satins in red. And big belts.


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 13, 2010)

I love Nikki Blonsky, and this belt is just soo cute. 

View attachment nikki-blonsky-sag-awards-2008.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm digging this dress but not so much the wrap on Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2011)

People's Choice award host

"ethereal in a dip-dyed, cerulean Edition by Georges Chakra gown"

I love that she wasn't afraid to wear colour.


----------



## penguin (Jan 15, 2011)

That is a gorgeous dress!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> People's Choice award host
> 
> "ethereal in a dip-dyed, cerulean Edition by Georges Chakra gown"
> 
> I love that she wasn't afraid to wear colour.


Wow! THAT'S classy! She's got such style.

<subscribes>


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, she does look good there...


----------



## intraultra (Jan 16, 2011)

Amber Riley at the Golden Globes today:






I'm a sucker for sparkle.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 18, 2011)

I have no idea who she is but she sure looks good there.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2011)

I love Queen Latifah! She is stunning!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2011)

intraultra said:


> Amber Riley at the Golden Globes today:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for sparkle.


 
Great picture! She's rocking those curves!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 19, 2011)

intraultra said:


> Amber Riley at the Golden Globes today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just going to post this! SOOO in love with this dress! She looked AMAZING!!

And I was watching Fashion Police on E! and she even got on Joan Rivers 'best dressed' list! I was SHOCKED! We all know Joan Rivers isn't exactly the nicest person, so the fact that she made it on her best dressed list- I was thrilled!!!

Kudo's to Amber!! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2011)

Stunning! Her stylist is bang-on.


----------



## penguin (Jan 30, 2011)

She looks amazing.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber is seriously my fat fashionista role model!! She looks flawless! I just adore her style!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks good. And I like how she did her makeup.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 16, 2012)

Melissa McCarthy

Lookin' pretty! 

View attachment melissa-mccarthy-290.jpg


View attachment melissa-mccarthy-435.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Melissa looks pretty and so much happier in the photos above. The Badgley Mischka gown she wore last night at the Golden Globes seems like such a sad fat lady dress (imo). Even the fabric came across cheap on TV, though I'm sure it wasn't. Her curves could've been so much better accentuated. This just seemed like a dress for hiding in the back of the room, not walking the red carpet and presenting an award. Her hair, make-up and accessories are nice, I hope she'll go for more "wow" at the Oscars. 

Badgley Mischka also did Amber Riley's dress. I like this so much better. She looks amazing as usual. Melissa would've looked smashing in something more like this. Even if she didn't want bare arms and sheer sleeves were added.

Octavia Spencer was dreamy. I love her dress and makeup. 

View attachment melissa-mccarthy-137123695.jpg


View attachment Amber-Riley-GG-2012.jpg


View attachment octavia-spencer-golden-globes-2012.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 16, 2012)

Melissa's drab olive colored dress was horrible. I think she's gorgeous, but she needs a better stylist, especially after this caftan/tent snoozer!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

Badgley Mischka should be ashamed of themselves for that dress. Most of their stuff is exquisite and this looks like less than an afterthought. Yes, I agree the quality of the fabric is poor (compared to their other work) and the design is old and unoriginal. Empire waists can be done and still be gorgeous. *Plus whoever did the sleeves on that dress should be shot.*

I agree about the stylist. They should be fired. They have no respect for this client.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jan 16, 2012)

I loved Amber's dress and look. I thought she was one of the best dressed of the night. I also thought Octavia Spencer's dress was divine. It was so flattering and I'm a sucker for all things purple.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 16, 2012)

Ugh. That green dress is so unflattering.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Olive is a hard color to pull of to begin with. The cut of the dress is so unflattering. I also hate the hairstyle. It's like whoever styled her didn't give a shit about how she looked.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2012)

It's really too bad that the dress was so bad, but I think part of it too were her undergarments. A dress like that needs the girls to LIFT! She looked like she was wearing a stretched out bra from Wal*Mart. I think that had she had some good support, it would have looked better. But still, yuck. And the sleeves? Awful.

Octavia, OTOH, she POPPED! Awesome look. That lavender is a hard color to pull off, and it just made her skin glow. Gorgeous look.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2012)

A little spot in People magazine on the 'plus' girls.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jan 17, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Melissa looks pretty and so much happier in the photos above. The Badgley Mischka gown she wore last night at the Golden Globes seems like such a sad fat lady dress (imo). Even the fabric came across cheap on TV, though I'm sure it wasn't. Her curves could've been so much better accentuated. This just seemed like a dress for hiding in the back of the room, not walking the red carpet and presenting an award. Her hair, make-up and accessories are nice, I hope she'll go for more "wow" at the Oscars.
> 
> Badgley Mischka also did Amber Riley's dress. I like this so much better. She looks amazing as usual. Melissa would've looked smashing in something more like this. Even if she didn't want bare arms and sheer sleeves were added.
> 
> Octavia Spencer was dreamy. I love her dress and makeup.



For Melissa, it looks like a dolman cut sleeve. Where the seams are on top of the shoulder and arms, instead of under it. You can see where the seams are twisted on her arms. If someone would have adjusted the sleeves for her, it would have looked a bit better. Granted, I dont like the dress, either. But if that is all there was to work with, I would have at least, fixed the sleeves.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm digging this dress but not so much the wrap on Melissa McCarthy.


 
This dress is MUCH more flattering and pretty on her. IMO.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Yay, Academy Award Nominated Actress Melissa McCarthy! Looking pretty spiffy here, Miss. 

View attachment MelissaSmartSuit1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yay, Academy Award Nominated Actress Melissa McCarthy! Looking pretty spiffy here, Miss.




Nice! I prefer this look over that frumpy green dress anyday!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2012)

Sherri Shepherd looking lovely. 

View attachment sherri-shepherd-290.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Sherri Shepherd looking lovely.


I hadn't realized she had a breast reduction.


----------



## larousse (Jan 28, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yay, Academy Award Nominated Actress Melissa McCarthy! Looking pretty spiffy here, Miss.



Wow, this is the most stylish and fashion-forward I've seen her looking before! She strikes me as not having very good personal style (or any at all) and that's reflected in her red carpet choices. I think she needs a really good stylist to whip her into shape. Maybe she got a new one, because this latest outfit is great.


----------



## pasazz (Feb 6, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Sherri Shepherd looking lovely.



She's looking gorgeous!!

Age with comments made above about Melissa's dress being quite unflattering and boring at the Golden Globes this year. She can do so much entree as we have seen!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 26, 2012)

I haaaaaate Melissa McCarthy's Oscar dress.

Old lady colour, old lady style.

Hate.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 26, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I haaaaaate Melissa McCarthy's Oscar dress.
> 
> Old lady colour, old lady style.
> 
> Hate.



Way too much fabric, the sleeves are horrible, the color does not make her "pop", and that neck? pfft.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 26, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Way too much fabric, the sleeves are horrible, the color does not make her "pop", and that neck? pfft.



It's horrifying. Good thing she's so cute that all you want to look at is her smile.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2012)

Now THIS is a figure flattering, beautiful dress.

Well done, Octavia! And congrats! 

View attachment octavia-spencer-290.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 27, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Now THIS is a figure flattering, beautiful dress.
> 
> Well done, Octavia! And congrats!



Her dress was beautiful although she looked a bit uncomfortable walking to the stage. They probably had her spanxed up.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Her dress was beautiful although she looked a bit uncomfortable walking to the stage. They probably had her spanxed up.



Oh yeah, for sure. And some ginormous heels. Add in the crying and i'm surprised she didn't pass out. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it just me or does the dress look cheaply made? Pleats? 

I know what they're going for, but gauzy and embellished don't normally work for a fuller figured woman.

Ugh. 

View attachment 01153-melissa-mccarthy.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 27, 2012)

Octavia looked beautiful, that dress was so flattering. Melissa needs to sack her stylistic, she looks baaad.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 27, 2012)

I think had Melissa's dress shown skin at the neck/cleavage area, but still kept the sparkles, it would have been much better. The worst part is how covered she is by such an odd colour choice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 27, 2012)

Octavia looks amazing. 

Melissa's stylist needs to be taken out back and shot.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 27, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Octavia looks amazing.
> 
> Melissa's stylist needs to be taken out back and shot.



I don't know what her stylist is thinking. I mean really, does anyone think that color made her look anything other than washed out? The cut of the dress did nothing to work with her body shape, what it did was draw attention to it in a bad way. Ill fitting as well and like i stated before she had way too much fabric in that dress. Personally I would have gone with a V neck.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Feb 27, 2012)

Melisaa actually codesigned that dress. The amazing thing is the girl actually went to school for Fashion and textiles and is coming out with her own clothing line! If her stuff looked like the things she's worn all award season I'm not sure it will go over well. So it really seems that her stylist isn't to blame for a lot of her bad choices it seems. 

My least favorite part of this dress was those weird sleeve like things. Someone needs to tell her as a plus size woman it's OKAY to show your arms. It seems to me she had a hang up about it. If this is reflected in her clothing line- tent dresses and long sleeves on every fat woman I'll pass. The annoying thing to me is if she went to school for textiles she KNOWS fashion so I don't understand why she's doing this! It's mind boggling!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 27, 2012)

The embroidered sparkly appliques wouldn't be bad by themselves.
The sleeves--meh...a fitted STRUCTURED bodice and she might have carried off those fluttery butterfly wings.
The seashell-y halter pleaty cups-maybe a simple halter style without the rest of the schmutz.
The color: Come on...the last time I saw that color it was in the Thorn Birds and called Ashes of Rose and that was the last time it looked decent.
The fabric: It was crap plus anything that wrinkles that easily isn't red carpet material. It doesn't even look like it was steamed!

All of these things aren't bad on their own--really...but all together? It looks like she just threw everything she liked together and couldn't figure out ONE thing to go with. SOMEONE is helping her dress--she's not doing it all by herself and they're giving her horrible advice. She needs a real stylist because even if she went to school for fashion, it doesn't mean she knows anything about STYLE. Gahhhh. 

That's just what she's wearing. She's beautiful and that smile is worth more than any dress. I just hope she can find some help that can do her justice.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> The embroidered sparkly appliques wouldn't be bad by themselves.
> The sleeves--meh...a fitted STRUCTURED bodice and she might have carried off those fluttery butterfly wings.
> The seashell-y halter pleaty cups-maybe a simple halter style without the rest of the schmutz.
> The color: Come on...the last time I saw that color it was in the Thorn Birds and called Ashes of Rose and that was the last time it looked decent.
> ...


 

Agreed!! She's got the best smile.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure she didn't realize her vagina was outlined.

Haha. 

View attachment christopher-plummer-2-435.jpg


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Is it just me or does the dress look cheaply made? Pleats?
> 
> I know what they're going for, but gauzy and embellished don't normally work for a fuller figured woman.
> 
> Ugh.



It seems to me that those sleeves were added as an afterthought...and they destroyed the lines of the dress. It would have been o.k. if were sleeveless. Not fabulous, but much better, imo. While I don't love the color either, in her defense, these "nude" colors are in at the moment (kristen wiig was also wearing a dress in a similar blah-beige). Whatever. Someone who loves her needs to tell her to stop dressing herself, if she's the one responsible. 

Octavia's dress was perfection, although I would have gone sleeveless there too.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> It seems to me that those sleeves were added as an afterthought...and they destroyed the lines of the dress. It would have been o.k. if were sleeveless. Not fabulous, but much better, imo. While I don't love the color either, in her defense, these "nude" colors are in at the moment (kristen wiig was also wearing a dress in a similar blah-beige). Whatever. Someone who loves her needs to tell her to stop dressing herself, if she's the one responsible.
> 
> Octavia's dress was perfection, although I would have gone sleeveless there too.


 
Re: Colour. That's why I mentioned I knew what she was going for. Unfortunately it didn't work for her. Haha. It wouldn't work for me either, that's for sure.

Sleeveless might have helped. The full figured woman needs to go with statements pieces, not too many accessories or embelishments. IMO.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 28, 2012)

Re: Color.

I hate this whole "nude" dress trend. There are a few women who can pull it off and look ok. But why go for an "ok" color when you can go for something "wow"? It's the red carpet for crying out loud.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> Re: Color.
> 
> I hate this whole "nude" dress trend. There are a few women who can pull it off and look ok. But why go for an "ok" color when you can go for something "wow"? It's the red carpet for crying out loud.


 
Exactly! I can't do the washed out thing. And truthfully, most people can't.

I think she would have looked awesome in red.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 28, 2012)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Melisaa actually codesigned that dress.



What shocked me most was when I read that Melissa McCarthy's dress was by Marina Rinaldi! Even if she co-designed it - what on earth were they thinking down there in Parma??

They're normally totally reliable experts for great quality fashion above size 12. Normally their style is on the simple and sleek side (more like Armani and definitely less Versace or Gucci) with superb fits and tailoring up to size 26 in great fabric with rich, classic colors. (I managed to buy a cocktail and an evening gown of theirs on sale-sale ... both are my favorites and of time-less style and quality) (I'd post a picture if I knew how to do that.....)

Why did they go so counter their usual style? 

And I agree with all previous posters .... the worst thing was the sleeve solution!


----------



## Marlayna (Feb 28, 2012)

Melissa's stylist on her Mike and Molly show is terrific! She always looks cute and pulled together. They should get that person to help her with her award gowns.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 28, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yay, Academy Award Nominated Actress Melissa McCarthy! Looking pretty spiffy here, Miss.



Wow, I never saw that photo before...fabulous. I'm not sure she could be any cuter or prettier.

I wish she had a stylist who believed that too! What she wears is so all over the place, like nobody's quite sure she's as good-looking as she actually is. I didn't like the Oscars dress either...


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, you know, there are some women who just don't *get* the glamour look. Melissa appears to be one of them. Meryl Streep is another. A beautiful woman..she looks perfectly fine in every day wear, but always shows up to these events in some vaguely wierd gown.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 1, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> Well, you know, there are some women who just don't *get* the glamour look. Melissa appears to be one of them. Meryl Streep is another. A beautiful woman..she looks perfectly fine in every day wear, but always shows up to these events in some vaguely wierd gown.


 

Agreed! She looks matronly. Blech.


----------



## miafantastic (Mar 4, 2012)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Melisaa actually codesigned that dress. The amazing thing is the girl actually went to school for Fashion and textiles and is coming out with her own clothing line! If her stuff looked like the things she's worn all award season I'm not sure it will go over well. So it really seems that her stylist isn't to blame for a lot of her bad choices it seems.
> 
> My least favorite part of this dress was those weird sleeve like things. Someone needs to tell her as a plus size woman it's OKAY to show your arms. It seems to me she had a hang up about it. If this is reflected in her clothing line- tent dresses and long sleeves on every fat woman I'll pass. The annoying thing to me is if she went to school for textiles she KNOWS fashion so I don't understand why she's doing this! It's mind boggling!



THIS.

I've wondered if Melissa has anything to do with her litany of lousy looks. I imagine it takes a lot of stamina to always, always, always share the spotlight with Tinsel Town's twigs when you're a trunk kind of girl. Even if you're full of self- and body-love, insecurities can make a guest appearance and next thing you know, your red-carpet dress has got tack-on sleeves. (I agree with the observations about those sleeves seeming suspicious.) 

And yeah, stylists and managers and bears have lots of pull, but the celeb often has veto power, you know? Gone are the days of the old Hollywood studio system. Hrm ... or maybe I'm way off-base, and Melissa and her team genuinely thought her final looks were the flyest -- not the safest -- of them all. *shrug


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 8, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> Well, you know, there are some women who just don't *get* the glamour look. Melissa appears to be one of them. Meryl Streep is another. A beautiful woman..she looks perfectly fine in every day wear, but always shows up to these events in some vaguely wierd gown.



Yeah, I guess I don't even see it as much about glamour as it is about just general style/working with clothes that work with you. On Gilmore Girls she had a pretty good wardrobe team it seemed like, who played up her prettiness and just seemed to know what to do with her. Now that she's hit the big time, it's all much more confused because there's more of something she's supposed To Be, seemingly. It's like people aren't sure how to play this--or feel like they have to play it, I mean. Even down to color choices. Like there's some basic unacceptance of what she looks like.


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 8, 2012)

:shrug: Could be. It's really impossible to know what's behind the odd red carpet choices...we're just guessing.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 9, 2012)

I sometimes wonder what it's like for Melissa, like, how does she feel about being fat, _really_? On the one hand it seems she must be so confident to be out there and making this incredibly successful career happen for herself, but on the other, little things like her trend towards drapey dresses and covered arms make me wonder if she isn't like many of us struggling internally in our self acceptance. Most of us probably know what it's like to be the largest person in the room, but what's it like when all of those people are size 0 & 2 Hollywood starlets? With so much riding currently on her being fat - the sitcom, her humor in Bridesmaids and on SNL, what if for whatever reason, she wanted to lose weight? Would she still have a career? Would people still find her funny? Where did Kathy Najimi or Rosanne go when they lost weight? Their careers kind of evaporated. I so wanted Melissa's SNL hosting gig to focus more on her being a great comedienne not a great fat comedienne, but no luck there. Is she always going to be the funny fat lady? Maybe the answer's yes and that's OK, too. I don't know. I admire her. I personally couldn't do what she's doing on about a million different levels (starting with talent ), but I do wonder what it's like to _be_ her.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I sometimes wonder what it's like for Melissa, like, how does she feel about being fat, _really_? On the one hand it seems she must be so confident to be out there and making this incredibly successful career happen for herself, but on the other, little things like her trend towards drapey dresses and covered arms make me wonder if she isn't like many of us struggling internally in our self acceptance. Most of us probably know what it's like to be the largest person in the room, but what's it like when all of those people are size 0 & 2 Hollywood starlets? With so much riding currently on her being fat - the sitcom, her humor in Bridesmaids and on SNL, what if for whatever reason, she wanted to lose weight? Would she still have a career? Would people still find her funny? Where did Kathy Najimi or Rosanne go when they lost weight? Their careers kind of evaporated. I so wanted Melissa's SNL hosting gig to focus more on her being a great comedienne not a great fat comedienne, but no luck there. Is she always going to be the funny fat lady? Maybe the answer's yes and that's OK, too. I don't know. I admire her. I personally couldn't do what she's doing on about a million different levels (starting with talent ), but I do wonder what it's like to _be_ her.


 

I've thought about this a lot too. I want to think she's comfortable in her own skin just as she is. But i'm not all the time, so maybe that's an unrealisitc wish to have. I'm sure she struggles a lot and her size is probably brought up or hushed up so much that it might be overwhelming. She has a husband that seems to adore her. I bet that's a big part of being confident among all those thin celebrities.

I think she's amazing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I sometimes wonder what it's like for Melissa, like, how does she feel about being fat, _really_?


Yah, me too. Those are all good questions.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 25, 2013)

Rebel Wilson looking all sorts of cute 

View attachment 74c4f13c71eb6fe4e7e436e10f491587.jpg


----------



## agouderia (Jun 25, 2013)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I sometimes wonder what it's like for Melissa, like, how does she feel about being fat, _really_? ....
> 
> With so much riding currently on her being fat - the sitcom, her humor in Bridesmaids and on SNL, what if for whatever reason, she wanted to lose weight? Would she still have a career? Would people still find her funny? Where did Kathy Najimi or Rosanne go when they lost weight? Their careers kind of evaporated.



That's actually a really interesting question.

As much as celebs are criticized for their weight, heavier/fat celebs occupy a pretty secure niche especially in the entertainment business. You need fat actors or musicians or TV personalities to fill certain roles and be role models for target audiences. Loosing their weight most often means loosing their USP and forcing them to compete on the 'normal' market where it's much more tooth and nail, since 98% strive to be Hollywood thin. 
So keeping the weight along with developing a thicker skin to all the fat bashing often can be a form of job security.

Which actor or actress can you name, who lost a significant amount of weight, kept it off ... and continued or even progressed in his/her career?
I can't think of anybody. 

Even look at someone like Jennifer Hudson - she's doing all right, but I don't see anything cinesastically really interesting with Oscar potential coming her way anytime soon anymore. Losing the weight has made her literally lose her USP - the plump, pretty, very talented black actress - and a certain form of authenticity it gave her.

Now she's just an exchangeable black barbie, competing on the rather limited market for African-American actresses, with all the others who are just as slim, pretty and can sing as she can.

Men like John Goodman, Jonah Hill or Philip Seymour Hoffman seemed to have understood the mechanisms pretty quickly, because after losing weight they've all gone more or less - literally - back to their 'normal' selves.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2014)

I think both of these looks do NOTHING for these beautiful ladies.

Stylists should be fired ASAP. 

View attachment 1503814_10151932805102428_833113785_n.jpg


View attachment 1557650_10151932805097428_1359172112_n.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 13, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I think both of these looks do NOTHING for these beautiful ladies.
> 
> Stylists should be fired ASAP.



I saw and episode of Dukes of Melrose (they were styling Melissa). You really go the impression that she was not easy to style for and that her style was very much like that picture. She tends to go for drapes and things that hide.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 13, 2014)

You know, the actual style of Melissa's dress isn't so bad....it actually fits her very well, I just object to the contrasting color/fabric ---- it looks like an old ratty swiffer mop cloth after cleaning up from some kindergarten glitter art class. Would have been so much better if it were a clean pop of color...or heck, even white. Better yet, have it all in color...hot pink with a splash of orange, or something like that. In that black with gray combo it just ages her by about 40 years.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2014)

But you see her in something like this the week before and you KNOW she can rock something if it fits her well and is in a flattering style. 

View attachment 11933141963_dfa0e21643.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 13, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> But you see her in something like this the week before and you KNOW she can rock something if it fits her well and is in a flattering style.


I wonder if it is the same stylist? I agree in casual things she does much better than red carpet.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 13, 2014)

I quite like Melissa's dress for the red carpet. Well... The style. Not so much the colour. Gabby's dress would have been better with strong Spanx and a different colour.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 13, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> But you see her in something like this the week before and you KNOW she can rock something if it fits her well and is in a flattering style.


I'm not digging her choice of handbag with this outfit. A solid color bag would've been a lot nicer.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree. She should have gone with a solid colour for sure.



Marlayna said:


> I'm not digging her choice of handbag with this outfit. A solid color bag would've been a lot nicer.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Melissa may have body hang-ups, where Rebel Wilson seems very comfortable in her own skin (as in this pic... she wears a lot more flashy colors and form fitting styles). They are both so super cute and beautiful! 

I also find singer, Mary Lambert is all kinds of cute and a total fashionista (pic below)!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2014)

I love how Rebel looks. She looks very comfortable with who she is and it shines through.



fat9276 said:


> I think Melissa has body hang-ups, where Rebel Wilson seems very comfortable in her own skin (as in this pic... she wears a lot more flashy colors and form fitting styles). They are both so super cute and beautiful!


----------



## Donna (Jan 14, 2014)

lypeaches said:


> You know, the actual style of Melissa's dress isn't so bad....it actually fits her very well, I just object to the contrasting color/fabric ---- it looks like an old ratty swiffer mop cloth after cleaning up from some kindergarten glitter art class. Would have been so much better if it were a clean pop of color...or heck, even white. Better yet, have it all in color...hot pink with a splash of orange, or something like that. In that black with gray combo it just ages her by about 40 years.



Do you think it might be the hair that is aging her as well? I agree the contrasting would have been hot in a bright color. I might have liked her dress more if she had worn her hair down. That up-do bothers me.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 15, 2014)

Donna said:


> Do you think it might be the hair that is aging her as well? I agree the contrasting would have been hot in a bright color. I might have liked her dress more if she had worn her hair down. That up-do bothers me.



Totally agree...I didn't even think about that, i got so hung up on that nasty gray fabric. 

Btw, I would bet that Gaboureys dress probably looked great in real life...it just didn't photograph very well, light colors are always problematic under the lights.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 17, 2014)

I think both look great in those dresses... They looked fab!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 8, 2014)

How hot does our girl Melissa look in this outfit?

Very fashion-forward with the leather insert. The shoes are fierce too.
I'm digging her bangs as well.

:bow: 

View attachment article-0-1F4A3A0900000578-333_634x849.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 8, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> How hot does our girl Melissa look in this outfit?
> 
> Very fashion-forward with the leather insert. The shoes are fierce too.
> I'm digging her bangs as well.
> ...



She's adorable. I heard her say that she is starting her own clothing line!


----------



## Saisha (Jul 8, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> How hot does our girl Melissa look in this outfit?
> 
> Very fashion-forward with the leather insert. The shoes are fierce too.
> I'm digging her bangs as well.
> ...



Love that dress!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2014)

I too love that look. I saw it the other day and was admiring it.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 9, 2014)

The dress with accessories is cool - but I'm sorry, almost always when Melissa styles herself she gets something wrong!

The fit of the dress - sub-par. It would look much better on her shape with a square neckline and only two slightly wider leather panels in the middle. And let's not get started on the bangs....

She's an incredibly pretty woman at any weight - I find it sad that with her standing, connections, influence and by now also money she doesn't do a better job in advertizing best style for any shape. 
Lot's of celebreties often get it wrong - think those A-list skeletons who think they can show (bony) cleavage, also least flattering - but she is such a lone unicorn in the film business, it would be great for fat fashion if she had a better hand at this.

Whoever styles her on Mike&Molly is much better at it, always makes her look really cute, pulled together and flattering. Why doesn't she simply get that person to also assist her in styling for her public appearances?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 9, 2014)

I disagree. This is one of the looks she got RIGHT for a change. Haha



agouderia said:


> The dress with accessories is cool - but I'm sorry, almost always when Melissa styles herself she gets something wrong!
> 
> The fit of the dress - sub-par. It would look much better on her shape with a square neckline and only two slightly wider leather panels in the middle. And let's not get started on the bangs....
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 9, 2014)

agouderia said:


> The dress with accessories is cool - but I'm sorry, almost always when Melissa styles herself she gets something wrong!
> 
> The fit of the dress - sub-par. It would look much better on her shape with a square neckline and only two slightly wider leather panels in the middle. And let's not get started on the bangs....
> 
> ...


The dress could use some tweaking, I agree. I also think the wardrobe department on Mike & Molly always makes flattering choices for her, as you said.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2014)

*Emmy Awards 2014*

Melissa McCarthy in custom Marchesa

Danielle Brooks in a custom gown. (I have the hugest girl crush on this beauty)

Octavia Spencer in Tadashi Shoji


LOVE Danielle Brooks dress and Octavia Spencer's dress. Melissa's dress is a step up from her normal awards show dresses but I think she needs to take cues from Danielle and Octavia and rock those curves more. She still looks a bit too boxy (gorgeous none the less). 

View attachment 10352744_10152375683747428_5722588969274617745_n.jpg


View attachment 10603533_10152375683752428_2687869816523661901_n.jpg


View attachment 10626591_10152375683742428_722514783063732266_n.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 27, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Emmy Awards 2014 Melissa McCarthy in custom Marchesa Danielle Brooks in a custom gown. (I have the hugest girl crush on this beauty) Octavia Spencer in Tadashi Shoji LOVE Danielle Brooks dress and Octavia Spencer's dress. Melissa's dress is a step up from her normal awards show dresses but I think she needs to take cues from Danielle and Octavia and rock those curves more. She still looks a bit too boxy (gorgeous none the less).



That's the first time I've liked Melissa's look at an awards show. She usually just gets everything wrong.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2014)

It's much better for sure. 



Diana_Prince245 said:


> That's the first time I've liked Melissa's look at an awards show. She usually just gets everything wrong.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 27, 2014)

i think all 3 ladies look great. i think the big problem melissa has is that she looks like she has a very short torso. the other ladies seem like they 
have a bit more length in the body which gives them a better hourglass shape.

also, she has a much larger cup size than the other ladies which when offset to her waist size tends to give her a rounder look, which they try to cinch in under the breasts

she has amazing legs! they should be concentrating on accentuating those instead of just trying to move your eyes up to her chest for every outfit.


----------



## fritzi (Oct 1, 2014)

Octavia knows her style, always goes for some Grecian drape version which never goes wrong.

Danielle Brooks indeed looks great in that dress!

Kudos to Marchesa for being able to convincingly give Melissa a waist - because she actually is an apple with more belly than boobs. But this dress is loads better than her usual red carpet attempts.
Agree with luvmybhm that in general focussing more on her legs would be a good idea. And even though not all bigger women should be reduced to putting an acre of cleavage on show - in turn I don't understand why Melissa always goes for the really high neck line. With her short neck a lower neckline, a scoop would be much more flattering, especially since she has a wonderful creamy complexion.


----------



## Tad (Oct 1, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> *Emmy Awards 2014*
> 
> Melissa McCarthy in custom Marchesa
> 
> ...



I don't think to check this thread very often, so a really late response....but those are all nice gowns! Now, why can't my wife find anything in the stores that is half as nice? Come on plus-size stores, not everyone 16+ wants a 'mother-of-the-bride' dress all of the time!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2015)

Hilary Scott looking all sorts of beautiful and Melissa McCarthy looking very fashion-forward in black. 

View attachment hillary-scott-290.jpg


View attachment melissa-mccarthy-290.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 8, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> Hilary Scott looking all sorts of beautiful and Melissa McCarthy looking very fashion-forward in black.



Wow, Melissa McCarthy always looks so damn amazing!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't like her awards dresses very much but I think she looks amazing in some of the more edgy casual looks she's been wearing.




supersizebbw said:


> Wow, Melissa McCarthy always looks so damn amazing!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Melissa has what all bbws have.. they always try to cover the part of their body they don't like. It appears to me that she does not like to show her arms. Some of those dresses would have been a bit better without sleeves. 

Other dresses failed on all levels... what she does best is two piece things. Even if it is a one piece but made to look like it is separates...that is why her casual edgy stuff looks better on her because for the most part, it is separates.


----------



## Phantasia (Jan 8, 2015)

I was just reading that Melissa has lost 50 pounds. I really hope she doesn't starve herself down to Hollywood "standards".


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 8, 2015)

From what I have seen the new trend for actors is to gain and lose weight for roles... it is not healthy, but if she wants to keep putting food on the table and in her tummy.. she has to play the game.

There aren't that many roles for big women and aside from that.. sometimes a character has to do some physical things that are needed for the role which might not work for a bigger actor.

As long as she is happy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2015)

Danielle Brooks looking curvy and beautiful - Golden Globes 2015

Carmen Marc Valvo - custom 

View attachment 011115-danielle-brooks-594.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 12, 2015)

Very flattering gown, but her feet look posed awkwardly, it must be a "Tyra" trick.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2015)

I think they're just crossed over.



Marlayna said:


> Very flattering gown, but her feet look posed awkwardly, it must be a "Tyra" trick.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jan 12, 2015)

i read about melissa mccarthy making her own red carpet dress from stuff she had in her wardrobe and just using the stylist for accessories. it may not be traditional red carpet but i am loving it. plus it is very flattering on her!
View attachment 118267


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 26, 2015)

2015 SAG Awards

Danielle Brooks in Christian Siriano 

View attachment danielle-brooks-435.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2015)

REBEL WILSON
in a custom fern-colored Marina Rinaldi dress with a ruffle peplum and jeweled neckline, plus a custom Edie Parker clutch for, appropriately, the Pitch Perfect 2 premiere in L.A.


Pretty Spring colour and I love that she's not afraid to wear a form fitting, shorter dress. 

View attachment rebel-wilson-290.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 31, 2015)

saw online that melissa mccarthy's new plus line will be coming to lane bryant and macy's starting in sept. people mag had some pics of the stuff from her new line. cute stuff. lots of prints.


----------



## Awen9 (Jun 19, 2016)

HayleeRose said:


> I love Nikki Blonsky, and this belt is just soo cute.



Hi,
Nikki Blonsky is looking very pretty. I love her dressing style.
Thanks!!


----------

